# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Здравствуйте

## Евгения(Женя)

Здравствуйте.  Меня зовут Евгения, но можно просто Женя.  Может быть вы видите как я пишу кое-где.  Я хотела бы знать что-нибудь о вас.  Откуда вы? Почему вы учите русский? Какой ваш родной язык? Я родилась в Одессе, и я уехала с Ураины когда мне было 4 года. Сейчас мне 14 лет.  Я уехала с моими двумя сестрами.  Их зовут Аня и Вера. Ане 19 лет, и Вере 16 лет. Наша мама всё равно живёт в Украине с нашей другой сестрой. Это длинная история... Мою сестру, которая всё равно живёт с мамой, зовут Света. Ей 25 лет. Может быть, летом я, Аня, и Вера поедем к нашей маме в гости. Я долго её не видела!  ::    Я не уверенна.  Если я сделала ошибку, исправляйте меня.  До свидания, и скажите что-нибудь о вас.   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

ОЙ ты девчёнка ???   ::  ой. Я думал что ты мальчик   ::  ... прости меня. Один мой друг завут Женя \женка, и по английский его имя: Euguene. Ой, всё-таки...

----------


## carperdiem

Привет! 
И я тоже думал что вы были-ка мальчик! Вы извините, пожалуйста!! 
Меня зовут Andrew. Я из Америки. Я родился и вырос в США. 
Я изучаю русский язык потому, что это ненормальный. А также, Российская Федерация будет больше важный в будущем. Ну ладно, сейчас временно нет. Ведь, Она очень далеко от super(а) power(а). Во всяком случае, русский язык -- интересный и красивый язык, и его мне очень нравится. Я изучаю другие языки в моем свободном времени. <<Может быть, я изучат китайский язык на будущем году?!?!......Увидим!>> 
Что касается моей жизни, Я -- студент. Моя специальность -- Финансы и экономика. Я - investor, это - где мой доход приезжает. 
Моя семья живут в калифорнии. Я часто еду к ним в гости. 
Кстати, у меня вопросы о вас. Опишите Одессу, если вам не трудно. А также, ваша Мама -- Русская, да? Расскажите еще обо ее, пожалуйста. 
Надеюсь, что вы не слишком невеселый обо вашей маме.

----------


## Dogboy182

Я забыл сказать, что я в будущем в спецназ поеду   :: .

----------


## Friendy

Евген*ия* - женское имя, Евген*ий* - мужское. Женя - уменьшительный вариант от обоих имён.

----------


## carperdiem

_Евгения - женское имя, Евгений - мужское. Женя - уменьшительный вариант от обоих имён._
.
.
.
Frie*nd*y - Friendly - L
Carpe*r*diem - Carpediem + R 
Почему...   ::  Я не знаю.[/b]

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Привет!  
Dogboy написал-ОЙ ты девчёнка ???  ой. Я думал что ты мальчик  ... прости меня. Один мой друг завут Женя \женка, и по английский его имя: Euguene. Ой, всё-таки...
***Это ничего   ::  
Carperdiem написал- Кстати, у меня вопросы о вас. Опишите Одессу, если вам не трудно. А также, ваша Мама -- Русская, да? Расскажите еще обо ее, пожалуйста. 
Надеюсь, что вы не слишком невеселый обо вашей маме.
***Моя мама не Русская, а украинка. Я знаю что Одесса очень красивый город, и там зимой очень холодно. Я немного знаю о ней, но я долго там не была потому что я здесь живу   ::  .  И, называйте меня на ты, мне только 14 лет.   ::  Что ещё... Моя мама, её зовут Марина и она живёт в Одессе(Конечно). Я два года с ней жила, потом она меня отправляла в приюст, с моими сестрами. Это длинная история... Вы хотите знать больше об Одессе? Сейчас у меня нет времени, но позже я расскажу вам о ней, хотите ли знать.  ::  Извините!  Пока   ::   
*Евгения- Женское имя
*Евгений- Мужское имя  ::

----------


## campioni

> Я хотела бы знать что-нибудь о вас.  Откуда вы? Почему вы учите русский? Какой ваш родной язык?

 Привет! 
Это моё первое сообщение по-русски... 
Меня зовут Daniel, мне семнадцать лет и я живу в Германие около города Stuttgart.
Изучаю русский язык с одиннадцати месяцев, но мне ещё надо словар и много времени, если пишу что-нивуд... и говорить или понимать, это очень трудно. Но я немного изучаю почти каждий день. 
У меня много причин, почему я учусь русский язык. Главная причина, конечно, моя русская подруга (хотя она хорошо говорит по-немецки). 
А у моей семей летом тоже вудет дети из Чернобыла, на отпуск, и они новерно только говорят по-русски.
И, конечно, это красивый яазык и Россия очень красивая семля. 
Надеюсь вы всё поняли. Напишите, пожалуйсто. 
Daniel

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Моя мама и сестра живут в деревне, и работают на ферме.  Я думаю что моя бабушка живёт не далеко от них. Ещё я знаю что моя тётя(сестра моей мамы), живёт в той же деревне, но моя мама и тётя ссорятся. Мой папа живёт в Одессе, но он из Молдавии. Моя мама и папа развелись когда мне было 1 год, мой папа ушёл. Потом, я, Аня, Вера, Света, жили с нашей мамой и бабушкой.  Три года спустя, моя мама меня отправляла в приют с моими двумя сестрами. Она оставила Свету жить с ней, и бабушкой. Моей сестре Ане было 9 лет когда это случилось, и она всё помнит.  Моя другая сестра Вера тоже немножко помнит(Ей было 6 лет). У нас есть фотки нашей мамы.  Аня нам рассказала о нашей маме.  Она помнит что мама и папа всегда ссорились. И когда мне было 9 месяцев, брат моего папы умер. Аня сказала что папе было так грустно, и мама пыталась его утешать. Когда мы прибыли в приют, я всегда плакала потому что я по маме скучала. Я думаю что Аня жила в различном приюте потому что она была старшая. Может быть я спрошу Ану о моей маме, и я вам расскажу. До свидания.   ::

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Здравствуйте campioni!  Да, я всё поняла   ::  .  Я вижу несколько ошибок, можно вас изправлять?   ::   Ещё, пожалуйста называйте меня на ты потому что мне только 14 лет   ::  . Вот что я вижу... 
...я живу в Германие..
*я живу в Германии
..что-нивуд...
*что-нибудь
...почти каждий день.
*почти каждый день.
..я учусь русский язык...
*я учу русский (язык)
А у моей семей летом тоже вудет дети из...
*Ещё летом, у моей семьи видеть дети из...
...красивый яазык и Россия очень красивая семля..
*красивый язык и Россия очень красивая страна(?)
Напишите, пожалуйсто.
*Напишите пожалуйста 
Это всё что я вижу.  Вы говорите по-английски, по-немецки, и по-русски? ВАМ ПОВЕЗЛО!  Где вы учили английски? Да, вы правы, Русский очень красивый язык, и Россия очень красивая страна. Мне он очень нравится.  Ведь, он мой родной язык. Я опять его учу. Напишите скоро!  До свидания.

----------


## Friendy

> .
> Frie*nd*y - Friendly - L

 Friendy = Friend + *y*  ::

----------


## waxwing

> Originally Posted by carperdiem  .
> Frie*nd*y - Friendly - L   Friendy = Friend + *y*

 ещё не понял     ::     

> Я родилась в Одессе, и я уехала с Ураины когда мне было 4 года.

 ураины -- украины? может быть первый раз я мог исправить русский человек  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Изучаю русский язык с одиннадцати месяцев...

 Изучаю русский язык одиннадцать месяцев.   

> У меня много причин, почему я учусь русский язык.

 У меня много причин учить русский язык.   

> А у моей семей летом тоже вудет дети из Чернобыла, на отпуск, и они новерно только говорят по-русски.

 А у моей семьи летом тоже будут дети из Чернобыля, на каникулах, и они н*а*верно говорят только по-русски.

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Friendy        Originally Posted by carperdiem  .
> Frie*nd*y - Friendly - L   Friendy = Friend + *y*    ещё не понял

 dog+y=doggy
Tom+y=Tommy
Friend+y=Friendy   

> может быть первый раз я мог исправить русский человек

 может быть первый раз я *с*мог исправить русск*ого* человек*а*

----------


## carperdiem

Спасибо Женя. *Ты* рассказал очень интересный рассказ.  
Ты не живешь в Брайтоне Пляж? Я слышал, что очень много Украинские там.  
Я думаю, что ваша мама - сильная женщина. Надеюсь, что ты можешь поедешь к вашей маме в гости. 
Если у тебя больше сказать об Одессе, то мне был бы очень нравится получать! Я ничего не знаю об Укаине.  
Всего доброго.

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Спасибо!   ::   Я не понимаю, вы говорите что моя мама сильная женщина?   ::   Я понимаю все слова, но вы можете мне объяснять что вы говорите?  Я не живу в Брайтоне Пляж.  До свидания, позже я больше напишу!   ::  У вас есть вопрос для меня? О моей маме? Обо мне? Об Уркаине? Что ещё?   :: 
Я вижу несколько ошибок, можно исправлять?   ::   
Ты рассказал очень интересный рассказ. 
*Ты рассказала очень интересную историю
Надеюсь, что ты можешь поедешь к вашей маме в гости. 
*Надеюсь, что ты можешь поехать к ней в гости(Или: к твоей маме...)
то мне был бы очень нравится получать!
*то мне был бы очень рад слышать (Я думаю что лучше сказать "слышать")  
До свидания, всего хорошего.   ::

----------


## campioni

Дорогая Женя! 
Спасибо большой за твои исправления. Между прочим, это "и*с*правлять", но я только узнал потому, что я не знал это слово и поэтому открыл словар.  
Вчера у меня не было времени, но теперь я прочитал твой рассказ. Есть ли у тебя адрес твоей мамы, чтобы тебе можно написать ей? 
Я учил английски в школе (обычно это первый иностранный язык), но русский в моём школе не можно изучать.  
Это хорошая идея называть меня тоже на ты... мне только 17 лет, но учители начали называть нас на вы и мне кажется это очень странно. Возможно в один или два года это будет нормално... 
И конечно я всегда очень рад, если кто-нибудь исправит меня. 
Пока 
Daniel
__________________ 
"Men and nations behave wisely once they have exhausted all the other
alternatives."
 - Abba Eban (1915-2002)

----------


## carperdiem

Пожалуйста, всегда исправляй мои ошибки! 
Что касается твоя мама. Послав тебя в Америку для лучшей жизни, она сделал очень трудное действие матери делать. Я написал, что твоя мама сильная женщина потому, что мне кажется она - самоотверженная. Ты понимаешь меня? 
Наибольшие из моих знакомых - не так самоотверженная! Но, я был всегда в США, поэтому не знаю какие женщины и мужчины за границей будет. Нам никогда не должны обходиться вещи как твоя мама. Надеюсь, что американские учат что-нибудь от иммигрантов. У нас более легкая жизнь.  
Ну, я должен идти! Спасибо за хорошую интересную историю. 
До скорой встречи! (not really, just practicing my farewells in Russian   ::  )  
Всего доброго! Пока! 
Андрей.... или Andrew

----------


## Dogboy182

я не могу дождаться получить мою винтовку когда я в спецназ вхожу.

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Привет всем!   ::   carperdiem- вы правы, это очень трудное действие что сделала моя мама. Но, я надеюсь что она всё равно меня считает её дочерью. Я знаю что я всё равно её считаю моей мамой. Почему вы думаете что она самоотверженная?  Объясните мне пожалуйста   ::  .  Вы всегда пишите"Ваша мама", называй меня на ты!   ::   ::   ::  
Нас никогда не должны обходиться вещи как ваша мама.
**Нам никогда не надо обходиться вещи как твоя мама
Надеюсь, что Американские люди учат чего-либо через иммигрантов
**Надеюсь, что американские учат что-нибудь от иммигрантов
У нас больше много легкий жизнь. 
*У нас более легкая жизнь.
В будущем, я хочу переехать в Европу, но не хочу разочаровать мою маму. Не знаю.... может быть когда я вырастала, я перееду в Европу. Моя сестра Вера тоже хочет переехать в Европу, но Аня не хочет. Я не уверенна.....  
Campioni, вот ошибки которые я вижу:   ::  (И спасибо, я забыла писать букву "С", спасибо!)
Спасибо большой за твои исправления
*Спасибо большое за твои исправления
Между прочим, это "исправлять", но я только узнал потому, что я не знал это слово и поэтому открыл словар. 
*Кстати, пишется "исправлять", а не "изправлять", но я этого только что узнал потому что я не знал это слово, поэтому я открыл словарь.
**Кстати, пишется "иСправлять", но я это только что узнал, потому что раньше я не знал что значало это слово, поэтому я открыл словарь.
но теперь я прочитал твой рассказ.
*но раньше, я прочитала твою историю
Есть ли у тебя адрес твоей мамы, чтобы тебе можно написать ей? 
*Есть ли у тебя адрес твоей мамы, что ты можешь ей написать?
(Ты буквально сказала, "If you have your mama's adress, so that to you possible to write to her?)
Я учил английски в школе (обычно это первый иностранный язык), но русский в моём школе не можно изучать. 
*Я учил английский язык в школе(обычно это первый иностранный язык), а русский в моей школе не можешь учить(изучать)
У тебя есть братья, или сестры? И, если ты хотел знать у меня адрес моей мамы и я написала ей три письма. Она мне написала четрые письма. Вот одно письмо её:  
                 Здравствуй Женечка, пишет тебе твоя мама Марина. Извини что долго я тебе не писала. Прости меня, моя милая. Я тебя очень очень люблю. Я всегда о тебе думаю, и твоих сестрах. Знаешь ли, у тебя есть другая сестра, с которой я живу. Её зовут Света, и ей 25 лет. Послай нам фотки тебя, и твоих сестер, и напиши мне письмо. Напиши ответ. Приезжай в гости. Я тебя очень люблю. Не забудь меня, и приезжай. Я буду тебя ждать. Скажи привет Верочке и Анечке. Прости меня. Я по тебе скучаю. До свидания Женечка. Целую тебя крепко, крепко. Мама.
Вот её первое письмо. 
          Моя сестра Света мне ничего не писала. Мне нравится письмо моей мамы. Как ты думаешь о её письме? 
Пока!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ник

Первый раз я видел ваше имя, я подумал, что вы были _жена_!   ::

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

hahaha   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

первый раз я увилел свое отражение, же знал что я спецназ буду.

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Когда?

----------


## campioni

> Здравствуй Женечка, пишет тебе твоя мама Марина. Извини что долго я тебе не писала. Прости меня, моя милая. Я тебя очень очень люблю. Я всегда о тебе думаю, и твоих сестрах. Знаешь ли, у тебя есть другая сестра, с которой я живу. Её зовут Света, и ей 25 лет. Послай нам фотки тебя, и твоих сестер, и напиши мне письмо. Напиши ответ. Приезжай в гости. Я тебя очень люблю. Не забудь меня, и приезжай. Я буду тебя ждать. Скажи привет Верочке и Анечке. Прости меня. Я по тебе скучаю. До свидания Женечка. Целую тебя крепко, крепко. Мама.
> Вот её первое письмо. 
>           Моя сестра Света мне ничего не писала. Мне нравится письмо моей мамы. Как ты думаешь о её письме?

 По моему мнению это очень любесное писмо. Ты долгна приездить в гости к твоей маме... а я не понимаю, почему ты думаешь, что ты разочаровала бы твою маму... она твоя мама и любит тебя и поэтому она будет очень рада видеть тебя. 
Но сначала приезжай с твоими сестрами в Европу в гости - и если тебе нравится это, можешь переехать, когда вырастала. Я думаю, что ты должна приездить скоро, потому что детство совсем без мамы - это плохо и очень грустно. 
Как всегда, исправи меня, пожалуйста. 
Пока 
Daniel 
________________________ 
"There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing
is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle."
 - Albert Einstein (1879-1955)

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Campioni- Ты совсем прав! Я должна поехать в Европу в гости, и потом я решу если мне нравится жизнь там. Я не хочу разочаровать её, потому что я не знаю если она хочет чтобы я в США жила.  Я так хочу жить в Европе, но я не знаю если она это хочет для меня. Может быть, я её спрошу.   Хорошо, я исправлю тебя.   ::   
По моему мнению это очень любесное писмо.
*По-моему это очень сладкое письмо(sweet letter)
Ты долгна приездить в гости к твоей маме
*Ты должна поехать в гости к твоей маме
Но сначала приезжай с твоими сестрами в Европу в гости 
*Но сначала, поезди с твоими сестрами в Европу в гости (Я не уверенна если "поезди" хорошее слово, но "приезжай значит "come")
*Я думаю, что ты должна приездить скоро, потому что детство совсем без мамы - это плохо и очень грустно. 
*Я думаю что ты должна скоро поехать к твоей маме, потому что детство без мамы очень плохо и грустно.
Как всегда, исправи меня, пожалуйста. 
*Как ты всегда делаешь, исправляй меня, пожалуйста
(Как ты всегда делаешь, звучит лучше. По-моему, "как всегда" значит как-то странно.  
Ты прав, я должна поехать с моими сестрами в Европу, и потом решу если мне это понравилась. Спасибо   ::

----------


## Pravit

> первый раз я увилел свое отражение, же знал что я спецназ буду.

 Pardon me, as I like the Spetsnaz too, but what the hell is the point of throwing in unrelated rambling about you and Spetsnaz?   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

*campioni*, take no notice of what Евгения writes - 98% of her 'corrections' are absolutely ungrammatical and stilistically incorrect. With respect, *Женя*, but you're doing more harm than good, especially when you substitute some of *campioni*'s almost perfect sentences  with ungrammatical constructions and words that don't collocate.

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Can you show me all the mistakes I made? I didnt know I had that many mistakes, they're not intentional. I am sorry for any mistakes I make. Show them to me please. Every single one.  With respect, you make it seem like I am trying to make mistakes. I didnt know!   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Show me my mistakes, you should help people with Russian since I cant. Show them to me.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pravit

I don't know if I'm doing more harm than good, but here is my ever-present DISCLAIMER: I'M PROBABLY WRONG AND THIS POST IS FOR PRACTICE PURPOSES ONLY. 
Now, here is what I saw that was wrong in your corrections of Campioni:   

> По моему мнению это очень любесное писмо.
> *По-моему это очень сладкое письмо(sweet letter)

 I think ljubesniy is fine and may actually be better than sladkii. Which I would use to describe a taste.    

> Ты долгна приездить в гости к твоей маме
> *Ты должна поехать в гости к твоей маме

 I think you were right here.    

> Но сначала приезжай с твоими сестрами в Европу в гости 
> *Но сначала, поезди с твоими сестрами в Европу в гости (Я не уверенна если "поезди" хорошее слово, но "приезжай значит "come")

 Errrrrt! There is no "pojezdi." I think prijezzhai is fine, although the prefix kind of threw me off too.    

> Я думаю, что ты должна приездить скоро, потому что детство совсем без мамы - это плохо и очень грустно. 
> *Я думаю что ты должна скоро поехать к твоей маме, потому что детство без мамы очень плохо и грустно.

 I think the original was fine except I would change приездить to приехать. It is already understood we are talking about going to your mama.   

> Как всегда, исправи меня, пожалуйста. 
> *Как ты всегда делаешь, исправляй меня, пожалуйста
> (Как ты всегда делаешь, звучит лучше. По-моему, "как всегда" значит как-то странно.

 No, как всегда is fine. I would just change 'ispravi' to "исправляйте" and I would change the object from "menya" to "мои ошибки."    

> Спасибо большой за твои исправления 
> *Спасибо большое за твои исправления

 Correct. BTW, this reminds me of a funny time when I made up a word "исправлятель"   ::   ::   ::     

> Между прочим, это "исправлять", но я только узнал потому, что я не знал это слово и поэтому открыл словар. 
> *Кстати, пишется "исправлять", а не "изправлять", но я этого только что узнал потому что я не знал это слово, поэтому я открыл словарь. 
> **Кстати, пишется "иСправлять", но я это только что узнал, потому что раньше я не знал что значало это слово, поэтому я открыл словарь. 
> но теперь я прочитал твой рассказ.

 What the hell happened here? You corrected yourself? Anyhow, she used "tolko" to mean "only" as in "I only knew this because I didn't know the word and looked it up in the dictionary." "Tolko shto" means "just" as in "I just saw Michael Jackson dancing." Anyhow I would change "uznat" to "znat." I have no clue what you meant with "znachalo." Do you mean like "snachala", which means "at first"?  
OH! I get it. Were you trying to say "mean" as in "This word means 'table'"? In that case, you can't just stick the verb in there like you can in English. You could restructure the whole clause to make it work, but that's painful, so it's best just to leave it out. Or you could say you didn't know the meaning(znachenie) of this word. And the verb is "znachit", by the way.   

> *но раньше, я прочитала твою историю 
> Есть ли у тебя адрес твоей мамы, чтобы тебе можно написать ей? 
> *Есть ли у тебя адрес твоей мамы, что ты можешь ей написать?

 The first variant is better, but I'd change "tebe mozhno" to "ty mozhesh." But the "shtoby" is good.   

> Я учил английски в школе (обычно это первый иностранный язык), но русский в моём школе не можно изучать. 
> *Я учил английский язык в школе(обычно это первый иностранный язык), а русский в моей школе не можешь учить(изучать)

 I would say you izuchat things in university and you uchit things in school or by yourself. But do be careful, as izuchat always needs an object. Otherwise you uchishsya. Heh, I conjugated it. Anyhow. I would change the second part to "но учить русский язык в моей школе было невозможно". The thing about "first foreign language" is OK, I suppose, but you could make it better. "This is usually the first foreign language learned", etc.  
This reminds me of Friendy corrects Pravit corrects Dogboy corrects Guy who's going to adopt Kazakh kid.   ::

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Спасибо за помощь, что значит любесное?
Спасибо   ::

----------


## Pravit

Err, that is, любезный. I don't know if I'd use that word myself. Remember, I'm probably wrong. But I would use something like милый.

----------


## carperdiem

Евгения.... if that IS your real name..  ::  lol How far along with Russian are you? You have said it is your native tongue, but you continue to make mistakes. Should I trust your corrections or not? 'Tankssssss.......................................  .....

----------


## NYgirl3

It's actually любе*з*ное

----------


## Pravit

> It's actually любе*з*ное

 Yes, I believe I just mentioned this a post ago.   

> Евгения.... if that IS your real name..  lol How far along with Russian are you? You have said it is your native tongue, but you continue to make mistakes. Should I trust your corrections or not? 'Tankssssss.......................................  .....

 VendingMachine commented on this a couple posts back before all the head-slamming smileys.

----------


## translationsnmru

"Как всегда, поправляйте меня пожалуйста". 
Pravit, здесь не надо "делаешь". "Как всегда" works great all by itself. 
И "поправляйте". Исправить можно ошибку, а человека - полравить.

----------


## Friendy

> Евгения.... if that IS your real name..  lol How far along with Russian are you? You have said it is your native tongue, but you continue to make mistakes. Should I trust your corrections or not? 'Tankssssss.......................................  .....

 I think you can trust her correction but with a certain amount of doubt. If her correction is wrong, I'm sure someone else will correct her too. Just keep an eye on these corrections of corrections.  ::

----------


## Pravit

> "Как всегда, поправляйте меня пожалуйста". 
> Pravit, здесь не надо "делаешь". "Как всегда" works great all by itself. 
> И "поправляйте". Исправить можно ошибку, а человека - полравить.

  

> No, как всегда is fine. I would just change 'ispravi' to "исправляйте" and I would change the object from "menya" to "мои ошибки."

 That's what I said about "Kak vsegda", but thanks for the tip about the verb "correct." Did I make a mistake anywhere else?

----------


## campioni

Спасибо всем! 
Ну, теперь я неуверный, что правильно и что неправильно. Но это не так страшно... важнее этого, написать по-русски (может с ошибкой) хороший урок русского языка дла меня. Я знаю, что мои предложения часто очень странно (но это тоже так по-немецкий  :: ). 
И конечно, это ничего страшного если кто-нибудь неправильно полравит меня - этот человек тоже учит что-то о русском языке, если вы исправите его ошибки. 
Daniel 
П.С.: Можешь сказать "милый" вместо "любезный". У меня нет хорошого слова по-русски... а по-английски я хотел сказать "lovely" или просто "very nice and kind".

----------


## VendingMachine

сладкий по-русски - это только о вкусе (сладкий is used only to talk about taste)
sweet в данном контексте по-русски будет все же милый, любезный и т.д., но никак не сладкий. campioni был абсолютно прав.

----------


## translationsnmru

> That's what I said about "Kak vsegda"

 So you did  ::  
Sorry, I got confused about who said what.   ::

----------


## campioni

> Гутен морген киндер, их бин барон Цуциг фон Штангельциркуль. Понимайтен

 Доброе утро барон... но я вас не знаю, вы из книгы "Война и Мир" или какая-то фигура Достоевския? И ваша имя очень странная, откуда вы? Zuzig von Stangelzirkul? Эта имя не немецкая. 
Пока 
Даниел 
_______________________
"A witty saying proves nothing."
 - Voltaire (1694-177 ::

----------


## Zeus

> сладкий по-русски - это только о вкусе (сладкий is used only to talk about taste)

 Не только. О людях тоже говорят, просто реже, чем в английском. О ребенке, например: "ах ты моя сладенькая!"

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

Carperdiem wrote:
Евгения.... if that IS your real name..  lol How far along with Russian are you? You have said it is your native tongue, but you continue to make mistakes. Should I trust your corrections or not? 'Tankssssss.......................................  ..... 
Yes, that is my real name. And yes, Russian is my native language. Forgive me for the mistakes I make, I am relearning Russian because I came here when I was younger and nobody spoke it to me so I forgot how to speak it. I won't correct anybody anymore. Sorry.   ::  
Простите меня.

----------

